# Logitech X-530 vs X-540



## theonetruewill (Sep 24, 2007)

-


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2007)

personally I own the X-530's and they ARE great. Cant really think of too many instances where a remote was a must, but my PC isnt in my bedroom. Had my speakers for over 2 yrs now and not one issue. Also what I have found in discussing with other ppl. is the lack of a headphone jack in most surround systems that the logitech has on the front right speaker.

I do agree with your initial reaction to looks as well. Even if givin the choice to get either now, I believe I would still opt for the 530's.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 24, 2007)

I had some X-530's and they were NICE. Very nice, but I got them for free and sold them for a bundle.

I would go with the x-530's personally.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm going to try to get a picture of my room to show you how the speakers are currently set up but I'm afraid my digital camera was also bust at the same time as my speakers, along with a whole lot of other stuff.


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 24, 2007)

Are the X-530's the setup that Wally World carries for $70-ish?


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't know This is the UK so God only knows. But why in hell would you call a place Wally World? Sounds like Paedo Heaven to me.


----------



## L|NK|N (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice avatar.  Wally World = Wal-Mart. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 24, 2007)

-


----------



## JC316 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmm, personally, I would find the culprit that destroyed the old speakers and proceed to file a claim on his or her ass for money. Option A, you pay for the shit that you broke, or option B, I beat you into a bloody pulp.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 24, 2007)

-


----------



## DOM (Sep 24, 2007)

X-540 cuz its got the Speakers Grills and I like mine


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 24, 2007)

The X-530's have grills they're just less apparent. And sorry guys how rude of me, thanks to all so far.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> The X-530's have grills they're just less apparent. And sorry guys how rude of me, thanks to all so far.



They arent really grills...it a cloth covering, at least it is on mine!


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 24, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> They arent really grills...it a cloth covering, at least it is on mine!



Lol, yeah thats what I meant, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2007)

wasnt being rude just makin sure you knew it was a cloth cover was all!


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 24, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> wasnt being rude just makin sure you knew it was a cloth cover was all!



Nah don't worry I know you weren't being rude at all.


----------



## DOM (Sep 24, 2007)

Cuz the 540's grills are metal and they dont come off so if they fuck them up again someone doesnt like you


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 24, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Cuz the 540's grills are metal and they dont come off so if they fuck them up again someone doesnt like you



Too true


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have x540's and my buddy has the x530's. We have had our systems side by side and we both thing the 540's sound better. Just some pro's and cons with the 540's.

Pro's 
Wire grills prevent damage to speakers
Remote control
Sub can be completly turned off (530's its just very low but still on)
RCA connectors for every speaker
Input wires goto sub instead of right front speaker
More Power 
Anything can be replaced if broken

Con's
Wire grills (if you prefer the other style)
Price
Your computer might be closer to your right front vs the sub
Front speaker wires may be a bit short (I don't remember if they are the same length or shorter than the 530's)


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 24, 2007)

i bought a set of x530's once i returned them due to the fact that the the large control wire which is also quite short is hard wired to the right front speaker which made it kid of hard to mount on a wall and also having to reach up to adjust volume. just something to think about when buying otherwise they where great i just spent the extra cash to get the 5500 digitals and they completely pwn anything in there price range only thing better is a home theater style receiver with speakers


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> I have x540's and my buddy has the x530's. We have had our systems side by side and we both thing the 540's sound better. Just some pro's and cons with the 540's.
> 
> Pro's
> Wire grills prevent damage to speakers
> ...



you may want to edit this kenny....
All my wires go to the sub(rca style) on the 530
Also both systems are rated at the same power, both in his link , newegg and logitech's site. (70W)
There are only 3 differences in these set ups...
#1 ...styling
#2 ....grill covers
#3 ...dont know for sure but if you say so about the sub turning completely off!

My bad make that 4 things...the 540 has the wired remote / seperate sound control pad , where as the 530 has only volume on F right speaker, and sub volume on the sub.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 24, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> My bad make that 4 things...the 540 has the wired remote / seperate sound control pad , where as the 530 has only volume on F right speaker, and sub volume on the sub.



thats what my main con was about i completely forgot that the sub volume is on the sub which is also a pain the seprate control pad is much better in my opinion and leaves you to put the speakers wherever you want without having to worry about the volume being outa reach


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 24, 2007)

I have the X-530's and they're pretty decent for watching movies, listening to music etc.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 25, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> you may want to edit this kenny....
> All my wires go to the sub(rca style) on the 530
> Also both systems are rated at the same power, both in his link , newegg and logitech's site. (70W)
> There are only 3 differences in these set ups...
> ...



The right front speaker on the 530's is a din style connector, not rca, and the input wires go into the right front speaker also. 

As for the power goes, they wattage may be the same however my speakers and sub are both louder and have less distortion next to the 530's.


----------



## ajh9279 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have to say, I have BOTH x-530's and x-540's, x-530's are set up to my PC and x-540's are set up to my Laptop. I have to say, the x-540's do put the x-530's to shame.

The differences are minute to the untrained ear, but I am a sound tech and know what to listen out for.

There is more noise cancelation withing the x-540s sub, due to the extra padding inside the speaker its self, where as the x530 has non, just a wodden surrounding.

And as for practability, the x540 has a very handy remote, both my subs are underneath my desk so with the remote theres no need to bend down to turn the bass down, im 34, i cant be crawling on my hands and knees under a 4ft desk to turn the bass up or down so the remote with the x540 is very useful indeed.

The price varys, ive seen the x540s on sale for £60 in place, I paid £98 for mine, and i dont regret a single penny.

If your thinking of getting, id seriously advise the x-540s for better sound quality and practability.

But if you not too fussed and want to save a pretty penny buy the x-530s

Hope this helped.


----------



## zAAm (Nov 25, 2009)

I still have my X-530's that I used before I got the Z-5500. I use them when I don't want to lug the HUGE speaker box of the 5500's around and they are still very decent speakers. You won't get better in this price range. I haven't heard the X-540's though, although they didn't exist when I bought my 530's.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2009)

ajh9279 said:


> I have to say, I have BOTH x-530's and x-540's, x-530's are set up to my PC and x-540's are set up to my Laptop. I have to say, the x-540's do put the x-530's to shame.
> 
> The differences are minute to the untrained ear, but I am a sound tech and know what to listen out for.
> 
> ...





zAAm said:


> I still have my X-530's that I used before I got the Z-5500. I use them when I don't want to lug the HUGE speaker box of the 5500's around and they are still very decent speakers. You won't get better in this price range. I haven't heard the X-540's though, although they didn't exist when I bought my 530's.



Nice bit of necromancing you two


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Nov 26, 2009)

got both sets, frigging amazing for the price, what u waiting for go buy it, x530 atw


----------



## zAAm (Nov 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Nice bit of necromancing you two
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y34/adeptusmoronicus/thread_necromancer.png



Sorry! My bad. Didn't see the date there... :shadedshu
At least it wasn't me who dug up the old thread 

I must say - funny pic though


----------



## asoberprep (Feb 3, 2010)

*x540's*

I have the 530's and liked them so much looked around @ the 540's my two back speakers got fucked up. I found the 540's @ in and out computer store online for 42.00 bucks plus 20 for shipping can't beat that with a stick. Check it out. I've had almost every computer system speackers out there and for the buck can't beat logitech. My back speakers have fallen on the floor so many times and still work. Only con' is the stand's are weak they broke on back and glad the 540's have grills. Hopefully they fall again won't mess the inside speakers up again lol.


----------



## asoberprep (Feb 3, 2010)

*How do you guys like the Z-5500*

?????


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 3, 2010)

There are a couple of threads discussing about that already. Someone said that for the money, its a pretty good speaker.


----------



## zithe (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the X-530s for my home theater setup. Someone has to sit on the floor next to the receiver for the whole movie to adjust volume as the movie goes on. Mind you, I could just buy a home theatre receiver that works with a remote or buy a remote for my PS3, but I'm lazy.


----------

